
Flying with a Wounded Wing: Why Twitter Still Has More Than a Chance - gyvastis
https://medium.com/@garyvee/flying-with-a-wounded-wing-why-twitter-still-has-more-than-a-chance-f35db718bb98#.ig3yep7ha
======
pascalmahe
I agree with the basic premise (too much noise, the product needs to evolve)
but I'm very frustrated because the author goes from that analysis directly
to:

> The two major things Twitter needs to solve for are the algorithm of the
> dashboard (what content shows up in your feed and why) and length of tweets.

Why? I can see a correlation between the noise and the algorithm but the
length? Why should it change? It feels like the beef of the analysis is
missing.

